# It is Official



## kickboxer1st (Sep 29, 2005)

I have been offered a Job here in Middlesex Hurray!!!
Went for an interview for 2 hours with the chief and about 10 other officers
aced it and got a call 2 hours later
Wish me luch guys
greatest day of my life !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Good *luch*....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Good *luch*....


lmao!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

LUCHY bastid............... CONGRATS.


----------

